# Pixie serial numbers



## Grant (Mar 20, 2017)

I am trying to find the year of vintage pixies (60s). Find numbers but not showing on serial sites. Anyone know how I can find manufacture details on the pixies?  For example, have a pixie with serial number 238305.


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 20, 2017)

There is some information on Pixie serial numbers here: http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-v...-serial-number-question-no-letter-number.html

Unfortunately they did not follow the format used by Schwinn for other models and there is little information about decoding them. You are best off dating the bike by the components such as the crank.

I can add one more bit of information. I have a copy of a Schwinn News Flash bulletin from 1/23/75 that reads "About mid-February [1975] the serial number on Pixies and Lil' Tigers will be changed from the seat mast to the head." It is likely that they adopted the standard MYxxxxxx serial number format when that happened.


----------

